# Sunset Valley Orchids inquiry



## Kawarthapine (Apr 24, 2015)

I was thinking of getting a few plants when Sunset Valley Orchids does a SOOS presentation in a few months.

Can anyone vouch for the quality of plants from this large West coast greenhouse?

From their website it appears they really specialize in catts, blc's encyclias, but also do several other species and hybrids.

Link to site: http://www.sunsetvalleyorchids.com/


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 24, 2015)

High quality plants and presentations


----------



## gonewild (Apr 24, 2015)

Highly recommended


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 24, 2015)

great communication and excellent plants


----------



## mormodes (Apr 24, 2015)

Kawarthapine said:


> I was thinking of getting a few plants when Sunset Valley Orchids



enabler! just got 2 of his sarcos. i think i have one of his shin-yi paphs around here too.


----------



## bullsie (Apr 24, 2015)

Absolutely fabulous plants and great communicator.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 24, 2015)

Score: 10 out of 10!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 24, 2015)

Fred is a really great guy and has some really cool plants. I ordered last time he was here as well. 
Send an email if you don't already have the plant list. 
I submitted my order for catasetinae today!!! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lordoftheswarms (Apr 25, 2015)

He sold out when he came to Edmonton.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2015)

He (Fred Clarke) used to be heavy into Paphs and Phrags and is really good at Catasetums and Cychnoches


----------



## AdamD (Apr 25, 2015)

Amazing seller and all around good guy. I order from there about once a year. Last time I ordered, one was just a Mormodia off the list, he sent me a plant with about 60 buds on it! That plant now has 6 backbulbs and 8 new growths. I haven't bought any paphs from him, so I can't vouch for slippers, but he's had several awarded multis recently.


----------



## paphreek (Apr 25, 2015)

Fred is a first class guy. I learned a lot from him when Julie and I got the opportunity to drive with him from Minneapolis to Duluth and back. His seedling culling regimen, based on allowing only the most vigorous plants to survive, insures any plant you get from him is a strong grower and quicker bloomer for that type.


----------



## orchideya (May 1, 2015)

You guys are evil! oke:
I went to check it out and ended up with bunch of cattleya species.
Just after I promised myself to not buy anymore this year...


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2015)

:rollhappy: 
ADDICTED!


----------



## eOrchids (May 1, 2015)

orchideya said:


> Just after I promised myself to not buy anymore this year...



We all heard that statement before! :wink:

You cannot go wrong with Sunset Valley Orchids as stated in the previous posts.


----------

